# Can I Get Root After Ota?



## twiy06 (Oct 23, 2011)

Hey guys. Right now I am running infinity with tsm parts. It's good but I have some issues with the radio and a little stability issues. I knew that going into it. Mainly I think it's tsm parts. Issues I am currently having:
- phone sometimes reboots on it's own
- when my phone turns on it makes like an alarm sound which is weird and loud and long. 
- once every couple of days my radio stops working. When I call someone all I hear is a loud screeching sound. No voice. I have to reboot the phone to get access to calls. 
- sluggish a little. I try not to have any weird apps and widgets. And my phone is a little slow sometimes. Uncomfortably sluggish. Not always.

I am not 100% sure what version of infinity I am running.

In my about phone page I see

Firmware 2.3.5

Baseband i510.06.v.ee4
Sch-i510.ee1

Kernel 2.6.35.7-ep3

Build sch-i510.ep3

So my question is..... What would you guys recommend I do to increase stability while keeping features I like.

Features I need:
- no lock screen. (I think tsm parts is the only reliable way to remove that. Is that still true?)
- root so I can use my 4g hot spot once a month

Does anyone have any suggestions about my situation? Is there a newer infinity with tsm parts out? Should I wait until the OTA build gets rooted and romed?

Thanks in advance for any feedback.


----------



## hoppermi (Jun 17, 2011)

twiy06 said:


> Hey guys. Right now I am running infinity with tsm parts. It's good but I have some issues with the radio and a little stability issues. I knew that going into it. Mainly I think it's tsm parts. Issues I am currently having:
> - phone sometimes reboots on it's own
> - when my phone turns on it makes like an alarm sound which is weird and loud and long.
> - once every couple of days my radio stops working. When I call someone all I hear is a loud screeching sound. No voice. I have to reboot the phone to get access to calls.
> ...


In response to your title question, yes you can get root after OTA. 
Simply flash CWM using odin and boot directly to recovery and flash Superuser from www.androidsu.com.
As for all the rest, I'm not sure you can kill the lockscreen w/o a mod. I also noticed my phone slowing down on EP3. I recommend EP4P debloated until the new infinity or liberty is done


----------



## Cruiserdude (Jun 23, 2011)

twiy06, at this point, most people see the best results with ep4p despite how good infinity is on older builds. Get the rooted, bloated, deodexed version, debloat it yourself with Titanium Backup, and pick a good theme. I would recommend flashing the whole build in Odin, seems to work the best and you get the radios. Just remember to reflash cwm 8/17 after the build. There's some themes that are pretty conservative, but still remove the nasty stock colors, and you won't lose stability if you pick one that's not too heavily modified. Flash imoseyon's kernel if you want voodoo and a few other tweaks, though it's possible you may lose a bit of stability. I'd still recommend it, I have very few problems and many advantages.

Oh, and if you want to disable your lockscreen, just open your dialer and type *#7594# and press home. I believe that's how TSM does its thing.


----------



## twiy06 (Oct 23, 2011)

Hey guys thanks for your replies

How do I tell what leak my infinity is based on.

What do you guys think about gummy charged. Any downfalls?

And just to be clear. I am a big fan of infinity and imnuts. He brought my phone to a new level. Just the tsm parts don't mesh to well with my phone I think.

I also think launcher pro is a culprit.


----------

